# Warum hier keine Betreuung mehr ?



## subdiver (2. Oktober 2007)

Trotz Suchfunktion habe ich nicht den Grund gefunden, 
warum RM bzw. Bikeaction dieses RM-Forum nicht mehr betreut.

Damit kappt doch eine Firma den direkten Draht zum Kunden 
und damit auch einen Teil der Kundenbindung, oder ?


----------



## wilson (2. Oktober 2007)

Ein Mail an die Leute bei bikeaction.de wird i.R. kurzfristig und kompetent beantwortet. Das reicht als Support.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht wegen Fragen wie diesen  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301784


----------



## wilson (3. Oktober 2007)

Du unterschätzt die Wichtigkeit dieses Problems. Ist mind.genauso wichtig wie die Frage, ob man nun Rocky Mtn aufs Flatline schreiben darf oder nicht....


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Oktober 2007)

hast es dÄ±r ja schon selbst beantwortet! dÄ±e taÄ±wangeschÄ±chte Ä±s doch n anstaendÄ±ger grund nÄ±cht rocky mountaÄ±n draufzuschreÄ±ben
rockz mtn hat mÄ±t rocky mountaÄ±n ncÄ±ht mehr vÄ±el zu tun


----------



## meth3434 (3. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage beantwortet sich quasi selbst wenn man hier durch die threads schaut, ich wollt so nen müll auch nicht lesen müssen und dann auch noch ernst nehmen...


----------



## wilson (5. Oktober 2007)

Edit: Ist doch egal...


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Die Frage beantwortet sich quasi selbst wenn man hier durch die threads schaut, ich wollt so nen müll auch nicht lesen müssen und dann auch noch ernst nehmen...



BA ließt hier durchaus mit...


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> BA ließt hier durchaus mit...



ich vermut dies auch, 
wo finden sich sonst solch viele Rocky Mountain / Race Face fahrer zusammen ...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. Oktober 2007)

War es denn zu Zeiten der Betreuung besser? Ich meine die "Qualität" der Themen und Beiträge.

Und ich denke, wenn das Forum noch Betreut werden würde, würde der eine oder andere vielleicht etwas mehr nachdenken, bevor er postet oder ein neues Thema eröffnet. Möglicherweise

MfG


----------



## meth3434 (6. Oktober 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> BA ließt hier durchaus mit...



äh ja danke so weit war ich auch schon....

Seit doch auf der anderen Seite froh BA hier nicht seinen eigenen Mist postet, schaut mal in die Herstellerforen mit Betreuung, da gibt es dann ständig "news" von den Betreuern über jede Kleinigkeit und wenn ein Pro von ihnen mal was gewinnt beginnt gleich ein neuer Thread.... Das brauch ich hier drin wirklich nicht!

Wir kommen doch auch so zu recht und es is doch besser sich gegenseitig zu helfen als dauernd nur noch nem mod zu plärren!

meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (7. Oktober 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Wir kommen doch auch so zu recht und es is doch besser sich gegenseitig zu helfen als dauernd nur noch nem mod zu plärren!
> 
> meth



Ach, ich dachte es gibt nur Müll hier....


----------



## subdiver (27. März 2008)

Es gibt wieder eine Betreuung durch Bikeaction und TurboLenzen


----------



## Jan1210 (27. März 2008)

jetzt haben wir ja super-mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2008)

Yippie Ka Yea.


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2008)

super, danke!


----------



## iNSANE! (28. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Yippie Ka Yea.


 Schweinebacke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

